# proper way to replace firefox with firefox3 ??



## edhunter (May 5, 2009)

Hello guys

I just installed gnome2.26 from ports and I noticed that it has installed firefox-2.0.0.20. I would like to use firefox3 as default browser. If I try to deinstall firefox-2 I see that it is required by many other ports. I am afraid that I may get into big  troubles if i deinstall it.

```
pkg_deinstall firefox
--->  Deinstalling 'firefox-2.0.0.20_7,1'
pkg_delete: package 'firefox-2.0.0.20_7,1' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
alacarte-0.11.10
brasero-2.26.1
cheese-2.26.0
deskbar-applet-2.26.1
empathy-2.26.1
eog-2.26.1
epiphany-2.26.1
evince-2.26.1
file-roller-2.26.1,1
gdm-2.26.1_1
gnome-applets-2.26.1
gnome-control-center-2.26.0
gnome-games-2.26.1
gnome-netstatus-2.26.0
gnome-panel-2.26.1
gnome-power-manager-2.24.4_4
gnome-system-monitor-2.26.1
gnome-system-tools-2.22.2
gnome-utils-2.26.0_1,1
gnome2-2.26.1
hamster-applet-2.26.0_1
libgail-gnome-1.20.1
librsvg2-2.26.0
mousetweaks-2.26.0
nautilus-2.26.2_1
orca-2.26.1
py25-gnome-desktop-2.26.0
seahorse-plugins-2.26.1
sound-juicer-2.26.1
totem-2.26.2
vinagre-2.26.1
vino-2.26.1
yelp-2.26.0
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! firefox-2.0.0.20_7,1	(pkg_delete failed)
```

What is the best way to deal with this? Do I have to keep both ff 2 and 3. Is it possible to build gnome with default browser ff3.

10x in advance


----------



## vivek (May 5, 2009)

This is what usually I do to install FF3 and got no problem at all:

```
portsnap fetch update
cd /usr/ports/www/firefox3 && make install clean
```


----------



## Djn (May 5, 2009)

In short: A lot of stuff explicitly depends on firefox2 in a way that's not trivial to upgrade. You almost have to live with having both versions installed for a while yet.

However, setting gnome to use FF3 as the default browser for viewing web pages and HTML documents ought to be doable. I don't use gnome, so don't ask how - but I'm sure it's in the settings somewhere.


----------



## ale (May 5, 2009)

Djn said:
			
		

> In short: A lot of stuff explicitly depends on firefox2 in a way that's not trivial to upgrade. You almost have to live with having both versions installed for a while yet.


That's correct.



			
				Djn said:
			
		

> However, setting gnome to use FF3 as the default browser for viewing web pages and HTML documents ought to be doable.


Yes, it is.



			
				Djn said:
			
		

> I don't use gnome, so don't ask how - but I'm sure it's in the settings somewhere.


System->Preferences->Preferred Applications
On the _Internet_ tab, as _Web Browser_, select _Custom_, and a _Command_ type _firefox3 %s_.


----------



## kamikaze (May 5, 2009)

Actually, if you build your ports yourself, you can set WITH_GECKO=libxul or WITH_GECKO=xulrunner to create packages not depending on Firefox 2.

If you use binary packages, there's no way around having Firefox 2 and 3 installed, if you want to use 3.


----------



## ale (May 5, 2009)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> Actually, if you build your ports yourself, you can set WITH_GECKO=libxul or WITH_GECKO=xulrunner to create packages not depending on Firefox 2.


IMHO, it isn't worth it yet.

I've experienced some problems building ports depnding on GECKO using libxul.
It seems also that the gnome team are still relying on firefox2 and most of the ports depending on GECKO are "gnome" ports.
On my box, the firefox2 package I've built is 11M, libxul 17M. Once installed it's a even worst waste of space.
Libxul or xulrunner should be the future, but for the moment, I'd stick with firefox-2 (in fact I am).

BTW, I've also FF3, but I use Seamonkey.


----------



## hydra (May 6, 2009)

I also keep both versions, just for compatibility.


----------



## hedwards (May 6, 2009)

Djn said:
			
		

> In short: A lot of stuff explicitly depends on firefox2 in a way that's not trivial to upgrade. You almost have to live with having both versions installed for a while yet.
> 
> However, setting gnome to use FF3 as the default browser for viewing web pages and HTML documents ought to be doable. I don't use gnome, so don't ask how - but I'm sure it's in the settings somewhere.


I believe that's the main reason why www/firefox is still from the firefox 2.x branch. The other reason being that it's easier than renaming and gunking up the ports tree.

Personally, I've been using firefox3 and now firefox3-devel for sometime and for the most part firefox3-devel is having very few problems beyond add on compatibility.


----------



## edhunter (May 6, 2009)

thank you all


----------

